# Control de  2 motores por pasos mediante el puerto LPT



## Miguel_S (Ago 16, 2006)

Esencialmente se trata de controlar un par motores por pasos mediante instrucciones de la PC a través del puerto de la impresora LPT.

Hasta ahora me las he ingeniado para controlarlos simultáneamente de manera eficiente empleando programación (turbo pascal, C++, Visual Basic, etc. ), lo que deseo en este punto de mi proyecto es incrementar el torque de los motores para que puedan mover una herramienta de corte tipo “router” (como las de la marca DREMEL con extensión flexible) o punta láser para hacer cortes en un plano.

No conozco mucho de electrónica, salvo algunos conceptos básicos, por lo que todo movimiento de los motores (pasos, sentido de giro, velocidad, etc.) los he logrado controlar eficientemente vía programación, hasta el punto de controlar ambos motores simultáneamente mediante el envío de una sola instrucción repetitiva por el puerto LPT.

La conexión que hago es en línea directa de los 8 bits de datos del puerto LPT (D0-D7) a los motores (4 para cada uno) y es todo! Desconozco con de talle qué tipo de motores sean, pero ni siquiera necesité hacerle ninguna conexión a tierra.

Los motores que utilizo son del tipo que utilizan las impresoras Epson 670, el que mueve la cabeza de impresión, porque el que hace avanzar la hoja no me funcionó muy bien.

La finalidad es hacer cortes a partir de dibujos en formato DXF de AutoCAD, hasta el momento me es posible obtener un catálogo de las líneas de un dibujo en este formato con todos sus atributos (tipo de línea, coordenadas de principio y fin y demás características para su trazado) actualmente me encuentro desarrollando el procedimiento para la líneas splines que me ha resultado el más difícil de resolver, sólo me falta introducir las instrucciones correctas para completar el algoritmo.

Deseo sean tan amables de prestar su colaboración para que pueda completar mi proyecto enviándome la información que juzgue pertinente.

Por su atención: GRACIAS!!!


----------



## ozkrelo (Ago 19, 2006)

Hola, pues mira el puerto de la impresora se llama puerto paralelo, tiene 25 pines, del 2 al 9 son salidas, del 9 al 12 entradas y del 18 al 25 tierras, seguramente conectaste la tierra , por que si no no jala, para darle potencia lo que tienes que hacer es implementar un dispositivo llamado transistor, de hecho hay un integrado que ya viene con los 8 transistores, es el uln2803 o tambien el uln2803a , si tienes mas dudas echame un grito a olima_84@yahoo.com


----------

